# Waxstock fiesta - whos car?



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi all,

i had an awesome time at waxstock just wished it was even bigger as i done everything i wanted in 3hrs and wanted to keep going round lol.

Just wondering who's car this is? as ive been looking for absolutly ages for the 'illest' fuel cap vinyl - can you please let me know where you got it?

thanks and i must say the fiesta is nicely modified


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

There you go

http://f5torefresh.com/2010/01/17/fatlace-vinyl-cut-illest-decals/


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

Actually this is better...... http://fatlace.com/shop/accessories/stickers.html


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

cheers bud - im guessing on the fiest he has just used 3/4 stickers and matched them up?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Who was the young lady with the fiesta in the show down in the black shorts....she was fine!


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Who was the young lady with the fiesta in the show down in the black shorts....she was fine!


lol agreed


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Who was the young lady with the fiesta in the show down in the black shorts....she was fine!


This post is useless without pics.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

ImDesigner said:


> This post is useless without pics.


Agree....:thumb:


----------



## jdwinter (Dec 13, 2011)

Was she with a fiesta didnt notice the car lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

jdwinter said:


> Was she with a fiesta didnt notice the car lol


Yes she was bless her she had only had it a couple of months too....


----------



## Goodyear (Apr 7, 2011)

All on Facebook @fiestamk7.co.uk mine was the purple one next to it


----------

